# Pfsync + bridging



## stardot (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello,

I would like to employ the use of two FreeBSD PF based firewalls (one as standby / failover for the active firewall).

I have had some trouble with employing transparent bridging + pfsync (to keep the states between both firewalls).

When both firewalls come up , one of them becomes completely unresponsive with no errors / faults displayed on the console.

Has anyone done something similar to this before? I need transparent bridging + PF at the moment, however I'd like to add additional redundancy for this to become a viable solution.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

